# Hiking with 7 month old



## Janelle.lizz (Sep 14, 2021)

Hello,

My husband and I are going hiking with our 7 month old puppy and are wondering how much elevation is too much for his joints at this age. We did a 300m elevation hike last week and he seemed fine. There are. Couple bigger elevation hikes we are interested in, but we don’t want to push it. Thanks in advance for your advice!


----------



## MajorTom (May 17, 2021)

We hike 2-3 times a week with our 7 month old for 3-5 hours at a go. He’s been great with it and though some would say it’s too much for a pup we feel he benefits from all the exercise and stimulation. Never complains or shows any signs of concern. Sometimes the elevation is greater than other times but I can’t tell you what it is exactly. We often hike in Frontenac Park north of Sydenham in eastern Ontario. (Just heading off for a hike today)
Hiking on trails is a lot different than pavement or hard packed ground! Our pup is happy healthy and strong and learning lots.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

As long as your pup has access to water, can more or less set their own pace, and you recognize when it needs to rest for a few minutes, you should be good. If you're just walking along, at a nice hiking pace, you're well within his boundaries.
His joints aren't being stressed in a repetetive motion. All of his motion os very dynamic.
Puppies in Hunt Training are easily in the fields by 7 months old. You just have to be their moderator


----------

